# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Firmware Update - error, can't get it working

## aWsomeABE

Hi, I can't seem to get my E3D to get a firmware update to work, but I keep getting the following error:
avrdude: stk500_getsync(): not in sync: resp=0x89

Any idea what this is?  What could be causing it?

----------


## MyManJan

Have you tried starting from scratch?  That's what I'd suggest.  Can't think of any other solution.
Jan

----------


## Mysli

Which Solidoodle do you have? if you have SD2/3 you can use this guide at least. 
Also dont forget to edit the max allowed temp as E3D will run a much higher temp with the 12W heater, thus allowing for way faster extrusion speeds (mind the fumes though)

----------


## aWsomeABE

I have SD 3.  Which guide are you referring to Mysli?

----------


## Razorette3D

I'm having a similar issue.  Mysli, could you please explain what you mean by "this guide"?

----------

